# Retro Aprons: Cute, or Anti Feminist?



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

I think they're cute. But do you think they make a statement about the role of women as home makers or something?

I have a friend who cooks in a plain white apron, and changes into a pretty rose patterned one when guests arrive!

Would you wear one or purchase one?

















images from google


----------



## LilDee (Jul 21, 2009)

I've actually been wanting to get a cute pink polkadot (with ruffles if that's even possible) one forever now!

Let me know if you find one.. preferably light to med pink with white.. lol

I've never owned an apron but i think the girly retro ones are so adorable!!

I would definately wear one and bake in it





That cupcake one's cute too


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

heaps on etsy.com!

The Bridgett Hostess 2 in 1 Apron - Neapolitan by BellaStyle on Etsy

Flowers Apron. by LLing2303 on Etsy

Pink Polka Dot Apron by robynsetsy on Etsy

RUFFLED HALF APRON handmade COTTON pink dots with bows MED LG by lorichristine on Etsy

SALE Little Girl's/Women's Petite Sweetheart Apron SALE by LulaDahl on Etsy

Ruffled Bib Apron Pinafore Lace HANDMADE daisies/pink Med/Large by lorichristine on Etsy


----------



## carlierae26 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd love one! I think the only ones that would be against those aprons are the feminists themselves. I doubt anyone else would even think in that manner.


----------



## Karren (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think they make any statement.. They are cute and keep you from getting your clothes dirty..


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 21, 2009)

We had to wear them at school during food tech, I personally find them annoying, I would always fiddle with mine, I kept wanting to take it off all the time. I think they're really cute though!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 21, 2009)

I really would love one. I make such a mess of myself when I'm in the kitchen. I personally don't see it as antifeminist.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think its cute. I don't think anyone knows what feminism is anymore anyway. (flame away. lol)


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 21, 2009)

oow I love the one with the cupcakes, super cute


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't wear one, they just annoy me. That said, i sometimes like to wear one when i want to be sure my clothes under won't be dirty, and i prefer having one that's funny or cute instead of a plain one.

But to welcome guests and serve them with a clean cuter apron, no way, too vintage.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

I think they're cute (and practical)!

The only way I could see this as being anti-feminist is if a guy got one for his wife/gf and was like "Now do your job and cook me some dinner, woman!" lol. Yeah, that would be anti-feminist.


----------



## seedchan (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, I just got a pattern to make some of these myself (not for wearing in the kitchen but as something to layer over cute dresses).

I personally they aren't anti-feminist at all.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2009)

lol Emily! I studied women in history at uni, and I have to say I agree!


----------



## FemmeBoy (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they're cute (and practical)!
The only way I could see this as being anti-feminist is if a guy got one for his wife/gf and was like "Now do your job and cook me some dinner, woman!" lol. Yeah, that would be anti-feminist.

I agree...I personally would wear one


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 22, 2009)

I think they're adorable and I kinda want one to match my Emma Bridgewater Polka Dot kitchen tins

Polka Dot Apron


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are so cute! The cupcake one is just adorable!


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

Those are so cute and feminine.


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 26, 2009)

The ones you highlighted are very cute and feminine but overall, i don't believe they are defining the role of a woman as a homemaker at all as I actually know many more men that wear them than do the women I know. Primarily they are to keep your clothes clean.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 26, 2009)

I really want one now even if im not always cooking! haha


----------



## pineapple (Jul 27, 2009)

wow the sushi one is amazing!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think they're anti-feminist, I think they're GORGEOUS!

They're so pretty, I'd just want to wear it day to day haha


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2009)

They are cute! I spend a lot of time in the kitchen, so I would love these!


----------



## Jen89 (Aug 6, 2009)

So cute! I would wear one just to make a fashion statement. Ihate boring old white ones!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2009)

lol I kind of want one now too!!

(with pink roses of course!) how funny to come home and see your husband/partner in one though, LOL they're just so ruffly and girly, I cant imagine it!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL i would LOVE to come home and see my boyfriend parading around in one of these.


----------

